# Buttering Sandwich Bread



## auntdot (Sep 22, 2005)

When I was a child, very many years ago, any sandwich started with bread and a layer of butter, before the filling was emplaced.

And they sure tasted good.

When I grew up, I did not butter the bread, I suppose because we were told butter was not good for us. 

Recently I remembered the buttering step, and tried it again.

It added so much to the taste of the sandwich.

It doesn't seem to matter if it is PB&J or a bologna or roast beef sandwich, the butter adds a layer of flavor that I am not about to go without.

Was just wondering if anyone else butters their bread before they toss on the P&P loaf (one of my favorites) or their favorite sandwich filling.


----------



## htc (Sep 22, 2005)

When I visit my grandmother-in-law she goes one step further to butter the bread AND put mayo on it. It's so good!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 22, 2005)

When I was a kid I used to help my mom make my dad's lunches.  His favorite sandwich was bread buttered on both sides. Then ketchup was spread on top of one of the sides and sweet relish on the other.  And then the sandwich meat was placed in the middle.  

My mom doesn't let him have the butter anymore and the ketchup is on both sides.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2005)

My mom always buttered the bread for peanut butter sandwiches.  I always thought that was weird, but now I think I will try it.

 Barbara


----------



## Zereh (Sep 22, 2005)

I am the weird one who doesn't like butter on stuff like sammiches or toast because then all I taste is butter and not the goodness of the bread or what I put inside of it.

But I come from a family of butter slatherers! My son included. No butter = no can eat for all of them. 


Z


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes!!  I am a big butter fan... would never use any kind of substitutes and one of those things with which I can happily say "to He11 with healthy eating"  yes butter on the sandwich really adds a mellow "melt in your mouth" flavour, one of the best is to add to smoked salmon and creamcheese sandwich!!  ahhhhhhh!!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 22, 2005)

When I was in college, my instructors taught me that buttering the inside of a sandwich serves two purposes:

1)  forming a moisture barrier to keep the bread from getting soggy.
2)  Flavor.

Mayo will perform the same function as the butter for a moisture barrier.  Every restaurant I've worked at uses mayo.  I'm not a mayo fan, but I've never tried using butter.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 22, 2005)

I use very little butter these days; mostly reserved for cooking.  On a sandwich I am such a cheese-a-holic I put my calories there.  On plain bread served at dinner I really like olive oil to dip.  However, there are places where butter must be...1) pancakes and waffles 2) hot biscuits 3) savory scones

However I understand the butter on sandwich thing...but I would just go for another huge hunk of cheddar!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Robo, if you are a "cheese on a bread" type, have you tried Robiola or Stracchino (if they are not available, some other soft creamy cheese, well like philadelphia will do) mixed with dash of chopped fresh herbs, like chives, flat leaved parsley, and dill on a fresh baked baguette?  It taste heavenly I could eat a whole baguette with this!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 22, 2005)

Butter everything and the more the better.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 22, 2005)

I love butter so much that plain bread with butter is a treat for me.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 22, 2005)

A buttered biscuit and salty country ham - it doesn't get any better!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> My mom always buttered the bread for peanut butter sandwiches. I always thought that was weird, but now I think I will try it.
> 
> Barbara



Barbara, I have always done this.  My kid thinks her mother is weird too.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 22, 2005)

Being Jewish, and raised in a kosher home, I had never seen buttered bread used to make a meat sandwich. When I was a teen I went to a girlfriends home and her mother made us turkey sanwiches for lunch. She buttered the bread. At first the sight of it was discomforting but I could not embarass my host by refusing the sandwich. So I ate it, expecting to have to choke it down. Well it was GREAT. The sandwich was moist and delicious and a pleasure to eat. I don't think I have ever had a buttered sandwich like that again but it was wonderful!


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Sep 22, 2005)

The only thing better then butter is a little more butter,,,,,it's a beautiful thing


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh boy - I used to eat butter and sugar sandwiches on good ol' white bread - boy were they good!

But I'm not a butter on a sandwich person - like bologna or PBJ.  Just doesn't seem right - but then again maybe I'm just afraid I will like it


----------



## QSis (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, my mother always buttered both sides of the bread when she made sandwiches and hers are, indeed, better.  I don't, mainly because I always keep the butter in the fridge and don't want to wait for it to soften.

Does everyone refrigerate the stick of butter they are using for "buttering occasions", or do some people keep that butter out all the time?

Also, Robo410, would you add corn on the cob to your short list?

Lee


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2005)

SpiceUmUp I am sort of in the same situation as you. While we didn't keep kosher, some things we just would not consider doing. Butter on a meat sandwich is one of those things. To this day it sort of sends a chill up my spine, but I bet I would love it if I tried it.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 22, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hey Robo, if you are a "cheese on a bread" type, have you tried Robiola or Stracchino (if they are not available, some other soft creamy cheese, well like philadelphia will do) mixed with dash of chopped fresh herbs, like chives, flat leaved parsley, and dill on a fresh baked baguette? It taste heavenly I could eat a whole baguette with this!!


 
oh you bet you I have...Stracchino on a whole grain baguette with fresh herbs and sliced mushrooms ...


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> ... I bet I would love it if I tried it...


 
Just say "NO"


----------

